# BSNL 3G datacard speed problem



## ll_2525 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good Morning!

I recently purchased BSNL 3G. I was supplied with a Huawei E171 data card. The problem is even after staying <100 m from the nearest BSNL 3G tower and getting full signal, I have not been able to get any speed at all. The Customer service people are perplexed at the situation.

*i526.photobucket.com/albums/cc345/rd_2525/Capture.png

As you can see on the bottom-left corner, the signal is full. Yet, when I attempt to open a page, I always end up getting the annoying "The server cannot be found".

Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## richardhogg44 (Aug 18, 2012)

Your net speed is very slow. Please check your net speed and then try to open the webpage.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 18, 2012)

Bring out the SIM, insert it in a mobile and access to there to see if you are getting speed in mobile or not.


----------

